# cold cathode moon lighting,



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

ive seen it on a few different forums, has anyone tried it yet? creates a much better looking blue glow for moonlighting.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have used a similiar method, street glow's neo-blue neon lights that were designed for cars as cathodes are also used in cars but mainly for computers.

Not hard at all, takes me like 15mins to turn one into aquarium ready moonlighting.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

got any pics? what kind of ac adapter do you get?


----------



## Blueprint (Jan 8, 2006)

I am planning to add the "moonlight" to my tank also. Let me do a bit more homework and I'll get back to you in a bout 2-4 days. It should be pretty simple


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

im just an idiot with electric, so be VERY VERY SPECIFIC PLEASE!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I am making some more in week or so i'll take pics of my steps.

I used old cell phone charger LOL


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

I just use one of those alkaline battery powered mini lights with clamps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

u can use any power cord as long as it brings the volts down to 12 volts or less.
the lower the voltage. the less bright or the less power ur lights are getting.

piece of cake to do!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

I saw the moonlights for tanks...is it just for Sw tanks or any kind of tanks?


----------

